# New Philippine President  Duterte



## whoisit (Sep 6, 2016)

I thought he was going to be good for his nation and the world on a smaller scale.

 I was so wrong! I see he is just another puppet for the elites. Is he killing off non muslims in the disquise of fighting drugs?

 And the drama act against Obombs is even more proof he is a fake.

                                  Just my opinion.


----------



## waltky (Sep 15, 2016)

Duterte ordered the massacre of 1,000 while mayor...





*Witness says Philippine president ordered killings of 1,000*
_Sep 15,`16 -- A former Filipino militiaman testified before the country's Senate on Thursday that President Rodrigo Duterte, when he was still a city mayor, ordered him and other members of a liquidation squad to kill criminals and opponents in gangland-style assaults that left about 1,000 dead._


> Edgar Matobato, 57, told the nationally televised Senate committee hearing that he heard Duterte order some of the killings, and acknowledged that he himself carried out about 50 deadly assaults as an assassin, including a suspected kidnapper fed to a crocodile in 2007 in southern Davao del Sur province.  Rights groups have long accused Duterte of involvement in death squads, claims he has denied, even while engaging in tough talk in which he stated his approach to criminals was to "kill them all." Matobato is the first person to admit any role in such killings, and to directly implicate Duterte under oath in a public hearing.  The Senate committee inquiry was led by Sen. Leila de Lima, a staunch critic of Duterte's anti-drug campaign that has left more than 3,000 suspected drug users and dealers dead since he assumed the presidency in June. Duterte has accused de Lima of involvement in illegal drugs, alleging that she used to have a driver who took money from detained drug lords. She has denied the allegations.
> 
> Matobato said Duterte had once even issued an order to kill de Lima, when she chaired the Commission on Human Rights and was investigating the mayor's possible role in extrajudicial killings in 2009 in Davao. He said he and others were waiting to ambush de Lima but she did not go to a part of a hilly area - a suspected mass grave - where they were waiting to open fire.  "If you went inside the upper portion, we were already in ambush position," Matobato told de Lima. "It's good that you left."  The recent killings of suspected drug dealers have sparked concerns in the Philippines and among U.N. and U.S. officials, including President Barack Obama, who have urged Duterte's government to take steps to rapidly stop the killings and ensure his anti-drug war complies with human rights laws and the rule of law.  Duterte has rejected the criticisms, questioning the right of the U.N., the U.S. and Obama to raise human rights issues, when U.S. forces, for example, had massacred Muslims in the country's south in the early 1900s as part of a pacification campaign.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Philippines President Duterte 'once killed man with Uzi'*
_Thu, 15 Sep 2016 - Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte once shot a man dead with an Uzi submachine gun, a self-confessed former death squad member tells a Senate hearing._


> Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte allegedly once shot dead a justice department agent with an Uzi submachine gun while serving as mayor of Davao.  The allegation was made by Edgar Matobato, a self-confessed former death squad member, before a Senate inquiry on extra-judicial killings.  Mr Duterte, he alleged, ordered him and others to kill about 1,000 criminals or political rivals over a 25-year period.  One government minister called the allegations "lies and fabrications"  Justice Secretary Vitaliano Aguirre said Mr Matobato was "obviously not telling the truth" while presidential spokesman Martin Andanar said investigations into the president's time as mayor had gone nowhere.
> 
> Mr Matobato, 57, said he had been a member of the Davao Death Squad, a notorious vigilante group allegedly responsible for hundreds of killings.  "Our job was to kill criminals like drug pushers, rapists, snatchers," he said.  But he also said that Mr Duterte's opponents had been targeted too, including four bodyguards of a local rival for mayor, Prospero Nograles.  In 1993, he said his group had injured a justice department agent after a confrontation at a road block.  "Mayor Duterte was the one who finished him off," he said.  "Jamisola [the justice department official] was still alive when he [Duterte] arrived. He emptied two Uzi magazines on him."
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 16, 2016)

Dead man walking...




*Alleged Duterte hitman denied protection after tell-all testimony*
_September 16, 2016 - The man who publicly accused Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte of running a hit squad and personally killing people won't be given state protection._


> Senate President Koko Pimentel announced on his verified Facebook page that Edgar Matobato won't be put in protective custody because his life has not been threatened.  "I've denied the request for protective custody of the witness (Edgar) Matobato because there is no Senate rule to justify it," he said. "There's even no showing that his life or safety is threatened."
> Another Philippines Senator called the decision "heartless."  "We'll be tackling this on Monday, but in the meantime we'll just have to find ways to make sure that our witness will be protected," Sen. Sonny Trillanes told CNN Philippines.
> 
> 'Our work was to kill'
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 19, 2016)

The Donald Trump of the Philippines...




*Furious Duterte tells militants: Just give me vinegar and salt, I will open up your body and eat you*
_Monday 19th September, 2016 - President Rodrigo Duterte, during a speech at Camp Dela Cruz in Gamu, Isabella, told the Armed Forces of the Philippines (AFP) that Abu Sayyaf militants would establish a caliphate in Southeast Asia._


> “The Abu Sayyaf, [they’re] no longer [hungry] for independence in Mindanao. They are no longer hungry for autonomy. They are hungry for a fight to establish a caliphate in Southeast Asia,” Duterte said. “It’s either the caliphate or nothing.”  He also urged the military to train more to fight terrorism and the ongoing war on drugs.  “You have to train more. You have to reinvent yourself from almost a soldier of uniform to all of you being intelligence operatives,” he said.
> 
> In a media interview, Duterte even threatened that he would eat the militants alive to avenge the death of 15 people who were killed in Davao bombing.  “If I have to face them, you know I can eat humans,” he was quoted as saying during the interview. “I will really open up your body. Just give me vinegar and salt, and I will eat you.”
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 20, 2016)

Philippine senator allowed drug deals in prison Convicted Drug Lord Says...




*Duterte Foe Allowed Drug Deals in Prison, Convicted Drug Lord Says*
_Sept. 20, 2016 - Sen. Leila De Lima derides allegation as effort ‘to fit the president’s narrative that I am a drug coddler’_


> A convicted drug lord told Philippine lawmakers Tuesday he had bribed Sen. Leila De Lima to allow him to continue his narcotics business behind bars—escalating a political battle between the senator and President Rodrigo Duterte over the president’s war on drugs.  Herbert Colanggo, who is serving a life sentence, testified before the House of Representatives’ justice committee that during Ms. De Lima’s time as justice secretary, he had paid her 3 million pesos ($62,700) over several months.  Ms. De Lima, who was justice secretary from 2010 to 2015, denied the allegation in a Senate speech, saying that criminals are being used to implicate her “to fit the president’s narrative that I am a drug coddler.” Mr. Colanggo was presented by current Justice Secretary Vitaliano Aguirre, who was appointed by Mr. Duterte.
> 
> Mr. Colanggo’s testimony came a day after Senate allies of Mr. Duterte removed Ms. De Lima as chairwoman of a committee investigating police and vigilante killings since the president took office in June, saying she isn’t impartial. Ms. De Lima answered that she isn’t the problem—the extrajudicial killings are.  A witness presented last week by Ms. De Lima testified he had been part of a “death squad” Mr. Duterte formed to eliminate criminals, including drug pushers and users, during his time as mayor of Davao City in the southern Philippines. The president has denied the allegations.  Mr. Duterte said on Monday that the war on drugs he launched in July—in which more than 3,000 people have been killed, according to police—would last longer than the six months he originally planned, as the drug problem is worse than he had thought.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Philippines: When drug war goes beyond killings of users, pushers*
_Sep 20, 2016 - In 80 days, the death toll to President Rodrigo Duterte's war against drug has reached to over 3,000 people._


> He gained his fame through his strong stance against illegal drugs. But his goal in ending the menace was put in question as President Rodrigo Duterte failed to issue any definite framework on his campaign against illegal drugs.  Apart from his almost daily verbal tirades against drugs, Duterte has not signed any official document detailing his agenda on drug campaign even after 80 days in office.  In the words of Malou Mangahas of the Philippine Center for Investigative Journalism (PCIJ), "Duterte's war on drugs is one largely verbalized but not codified by any form of official issuance, or parameters in law and jurisprudence."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Sep 24, 2016)

Philippines tells world hands off Duterte's war on drugs policy...
*



*
*Philippines tells world not to interfere in Duterte drugs war*
_Sat Sep 24, 2016 | Philippines Foreign Minister Perfecto Yasay told the United Nations on Saturday his country's new president, Rodrigo Duterte, had an "unprecedented" mandate and the world should not interfere in his crackdown on crime._


> Addressing the annual U.N. General Assembly, Yasay said the Duterte government was "determined to free the Philippines from corrupt and other stagnating practices, including the manufacture, distribution and use of illicit drugs.  "Our actions, however, have grabbed both the national headlines and international attention for all the wrong reasons," he said.  "We urge everyone to allow us to deal with our domestic challenges in order to achieve our national goals without undue interference."
> 
> Duterte won a landslide election victory on May 9 after vowing to wipe out drugs and crime. Police said this week that in the past 11 weeks, nearly 3,000 people had been killed in Duterte's war on drugs, a figure adjusted from the 3,800 they cited last week.  The killings have drawn widespread international criticism, including from the United Nations, drawing angry responses from Duterte.On Thursday, the Philippine leader hurled insults at U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon and the European Union, then invited them to come to investigate his crackdown.  Yasay said Duterte had won "an unprecedented and resounding electoral mandate" and now enjoyed a 92 percent approval rating. As such, he had to deliver on a "sacred" call for change.  "To him, this trust is sacrosanct," Yasay said. "It cannot be breached, under no circumstance must it be compromised."
> 
> ...


----------



## RichBites (Sep 30, 2016)

As to the self confessed hitman's story that about 30 of them emptying their magazines on an alleged victim but failing to kill him, and having to wait for Duterte to come and finish the victim off with an uzi, I have some questions.
1) 30 professional hitmen would surely know how to kill
2) They would have the nerve to kill a man
3) The hitman claimed that the victim was riddled with more than 200 bullets and was still alive
4) 30 hitmen with 30 single stack cal .45 magazines translates to 7 bullets x 30 or 210 bullets.
5) I would suppose that most, if not all of them, would have brought along 1 or 2 extra magazines. Did they spent all their bullets so that they have to wait for Duterte to come with his Uzi.


----------



## racialreality9 (Oct 1, 2016)

I've listened to the guy and he is basically likable.  He has told America to screw itself, how great is that.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 1, 2016)

racialreality9 said:


> I've listened to the guy and he is basically likable.  He has told America to screw itself, how great is that.


Then go live there so we don't have to listen to your whining as to the depth of your victim-hood..


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 2, 2016)

Duterte is a tough guy. He wants to destroy all criminals!


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 2, 2016)

Except himself..


----------



## waltky (Oct 4, 2016)

Duterte's enforcer says has no regrets about killings...




*Duterte's enforcer says 'we are at war', has no regrets about killings*
_Tue Oct 4, 2016 | When Philippines police chief Ronald Dela Rosa gave a rousing speech to his men at a regional headquarters in Luzon, they rewarded him with a gift: a replica of the sword used by actor Mel Gibson in the movie Braveheart._


> The barrel-chested police chief grinned and gave the weapon, which is almost as long as he is tall, a practice swing. A voice on the camp's loudspeaker declared him "the bravest of bravehearts". Dela Rosa acts as the enforcer for Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte, whose war on drugs has led to more than 3,400 people being killed in just over three months. Dela Rosa's tour of Luzon, the country's largest and most populous island, was the latest in a series of trips to stiffen the resolve of police officers at the campaign's bloody frontline. "I have to encourage them to do our job," he told a Reuters reporter who went on the trip last month. "We are at war."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Philippines Eyeing Aid Windfall From Diplomacy Shift*
_October 03, 2016 — Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte is rebalancing his foreign policy away from old ally the United States to former U.S. Cold War foes China and Russia, in a move that may generate a windfall of aid for the developing Southeast Asian country._


> Duterte said last month his country would reject U.S. military aid in patrolling the contested South China Sea and fighting a violent Muslim rebel group in his archipelago’s south. The Philippines will cross to “the other side of the ideological barrier,” and work on alliances with China and Russia, the 71-year-old president was quoted telling reporters last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 4, 2016)

Yes,,,the evil begins(deep satanic voice)


----------



## waltky (Oct 4, 2016)

Duterte goes off on a tirade...




*Philippine leader tells Obama 'go to hell', says can buy arms from Russia, China*
_Wednesday 5th October, 2016: Philippine leader Rodrigo Duterte on Tuesday told U.S. President Barack Obama to "go to hell" and said the United States had refused to sell some weapons to his country but he did not care because Russia and China were willing suppliers._


> In his latest salvo, Duterte said he was realigning his foreign policy because the United States had failed the Philippines and added that at some point, "I will break up with America". It was not clear what he meant by "break up".  During three tangential and fiercely worded speeches in Manila, Duterte said the United States did not want to sell missiles and other weapons, but Russia and China had told him they could provide them easily.  "Although it may sound shit to you, it is my sacred duty to keep the integrity of this republic and the people healthy," Duterte said.  "If you don't want to sell arms, I'll go to Russia. I sent the generals to Russia and Russia said 'do not worry, we have everything you need, we'll give it to you'.  "And as for China, they said 'just come over and sign and everything will be delivered'."
> 
> His comments were the latest in a near-daily barrage of hostility towards the United States, during which Duterte has started to contrast the former colonial power with its geopolitical rivals Russia and China.  In Washington, U.S. officials downplayed Duterte's comments, saying they were "at odds" with the two countries' warm relationship and decades-long alliance. White House spokesman Josh Earnest said there has been no communication from the Philippines about making changes in that relationship.  Earnest did not, however, back down from criticism of Duterte's tactics in his deadly war on drugs.  "Even as we protect the strong alliance, the administration and the United States of America will not hesitate to raise our concerns about extrajudicial killings," he said at a briefing.
> 
> ...


----------



## xyz (Oct 6, 2016)

That is interesting because China is claiming a whole bunch of islands in Philippine territorial waters.


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 6, 2016)

Interestingly enough, 76% of Filipinos' are satisfied with Duterte.


----------



## waltky (Oct 15, 2016)

Cartels makin' inroads into Philippine narcotics black market...




*Filipino-Chinese, African, and Mexican-Chinese cartels penetrating Philippines despite war on drugs*
_Friday 14th October, 2016 -- Prices of shabu in Central Visayas soared due to its dwindling supply as police continues their war against illegal drugs._


> The deputy chief of the Regional Operations and Plans Division of the Police Regional Office (PRO-7) P/Supt Arnel Ban zon reported this recently during the forum of the Association of Government Information Officers - Philippine Information Agency (AGIO-PIA7) that tackled the topic on the 'War Against Illegal Drugs."  Banzon in his presentation of the Project Double Barrel said shabu is now priced at P300/deck or sachet and P16,000 to P18,000 per bulk or about five grams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xyz (Oct 15, 2016)

waltky said:


> Cartels makin' inroads into Philippine narcotics black market...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would imagine the prices have shot up too (no pun intended).


----------



## waltky (Oct 21, 2016)

Durterte back-peddlin' from remarks...
*



*
*Philippines' Duterte says didn't really mean 'separation' from U.S.*
_Fri Oct 21, 2016 | Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte said on Friday he was not severing ties with his country's long-time ally the United States, but merely pursuing a more independent foreign policy by strengthening relations with China._


> A day after he provoked fresh diplomatic alarm by announcing his "separation" from Washington, Duterte struck a more conciliatory tone as he arrived back in the Philippines after a four-day visit to Beijing.  "It is not severance of ties. When you say severance of ties, you cut diplomatic relations. I cannot do that," the Philippine leader told reporters at a midnight news conference in his southern home city of Davao.  "It's in the best interest of my countrymen to maintain that relationship."  On Thursday, Duterte had told Chinese and Philippine business people at a forum in Beijing's Great Hall of the People that America had "lost now", as he sought what he calls a new commercial alliance with China. "I announce my separation from the United States," he had said, to sustained applause, adding he would also seek closer ties with Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B. Kidd (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks like the Hill-Beast, if elected, can kiss her big naval military buildup in the South China Sea _adios.............


"Make A Wish List" Russia Tells Duterte, As New Asian Axis Forms | Zero Hedge_


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 21, 2016)

He's an essential part of the failure of obama's asian pivot.

The Philippines Just Blew Up Obama's Asia Pivot

If it ends up in an obama failure, it's a good thing, the best thing.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 21, 2016)

The guy reminds me of what will happen if we elect Trump


----------



## waltky (Dec 17, 2016)

US withholds aid, Duterte says farewell...

*US Withholds Aid, Calls Duterte Killing Boasts 'Troubling'*
_December 15, 2016 | WASHINGTON — The United States said Thursday it is withholding a major aid package to the Philippines and is deeply troubled by a boast from the nation's leader that he used to drive around looking for criminals to kill._


> It's the latest sign of strain in U.S.-Philippine relations since President Rodrigo Duterte launched a crackdown on illegal drugs has led to thousands of deaths in police gun battles.  Courting new controversy, Duterte said in a speech Monday that as a former mayor he'd patrol on a motorcycle hunting for criminals to kill to set an example for police to follow. Duterte said he was "really looking for an encounter to be able to kill.''
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Philippines Duterte Says ‘Bye, Bye’ to US, Its Aid*
_December 17, 2016 - Possibly thinking a major U.S. aid package had been terminated, an enraged Philippines President Rodrigo Duterte said “bye, bye” to America in retaliation Saturday and threatened to dissolve an agreement that allows U.S. troops to visit the Philippines._


> The Millennium Challenge Corporation, a U.S. government aid agency, did not actually cancel the aid. Instead, the agency deferred a vote on the renewal of aid for the Philippines “subject of a further review of concerns around rule of law and civil liberties.”  Duterte won the presidential election earlier this year largely based on his promise to aggressively target drug dealers and criminals.  Philippine police and vigilantes have killed at least 3,600 people for drug use and drug sales since Duterte took office at the end of June.  “We can survive without American money,” Duterte said, “but you know America you might also be put to notice. Prepare to leave the Philippines. Prepare for the eventual repeal for the abrogation of the Visiting Forces Agreement.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## esthermoon (Dec 17, 2016)

waltky said:


> US withholds aid, Duterte says farewell...
> 
> *US Withholds Aid, Calls Duterte Killing Boasts 'Troubling'*
> _December 15, 2016 | WASHINGTON — The United States said Thursday it is withholding a major aid package to the Philippines and is deeply troubled by a boast from the nation's leader that he used to drive around looking for criminals to kill._
> ...


Now Duterte will sign some kind of defense agreement with China...
It's not a right move for US goverment..


----------



## waltky (Dec 17, 2016)

esthermoon...

... Congratulations...

... ya just made Uncle Ferd's secret sweetie list...

... but don't tell nobody...

... it's a secret.


----------

